# Black Friday Shopping Prank



## Blake Bowden (Dec 2, 2013)

So funny!

[video=youtube;sBzAyCZ1s1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBzAyCZ1s1s&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUUQYeJ6D3qDlQkMboh-8-xw[/video]


----------

